# Suggestion needed for APC UPS 600 watts.



## gunners009 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Suggestion needed for APC UPS 600 VA*

Hello friends,


I am thinking of buying APC UPS 600 VA for my PC.

MY RIG configurations are as follows

CPU- i5 2500K (not overlocked)
RAM- 12 gb
GFX- MSI gtx 660 TF
HDD-3 HDD (1tb ,2tb, 512 gb)
Cooling fans: 4 (120 mm)
PSU: 600 watts (Cosair GS600)

*I just  need backup for 5-8 minutes  only.

Will APC 600 watt will be sufficient for me* .

Regards


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 11, 2014)

No. get "APC Back UPS RS 1100" model atleast.

- - - Updated - - -

Price would be around Rs. 5500


----------



## gunners009 (Aug 11, 2014)

budget is only 2500-3000.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2014)

consider cyber power ups 1000va. it should be at 4k. i recommend apc though.


----------

